# Brisket size/shape help... please?



## slimjimuk (Jun 24, 2016)

OK folks, following on from my (some say very lucky!) fantastic first smoke... Newbies MAD BeefShorties Weekend Roller coaster ATGNI

I have been supplied yet again by an amazing piece of beef from my local butchers. G. N. Badley
They have once more said I can take it back to them to have it cut/butchered in any way I like.

It is just under 5kgs, so about 11 pounds.

Following this High Heat Brisket info I am after advice on if I should alter the shape/trim the fat on this fantastic bit of meat.

Can anyone make any suggestions please?

Original full brisket:







This section I have had is about 30cm x 40cm x 2-7cm:












Little bit of fat coverage






A little bit thin on the left hand side.






Nice bit of fat...






Muscle looks good!












Hoping it may shrink a little, so it fits better!!!





 







Not bad for £25!

Which is probably about $3 after the news from today :(

Your ideas please gents?


----------



## smokeymondays (Jun 24, 2016)

I would say that for high heat you want as much fat coverage as possibly to keep the meat from drying out. Maybe cut a groove into that really thick piece of fat on the side because that is a lot to get through. From the pictures there you can probably safely trim off that thin side on the left.  Not only will it fit more nicely into your cooker, but the thin bits tend to not come out as nice - at least on mine but that could be user error :)

good luck, cant wait to hear how it turns out - would love to shave time off my brisket


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Smokey...

Might just fold over the thin bit onto the other "thin" bit, so it all kind of makes a similar level.

If it burn, I can just call it "burnt ends" ... ;)

What kind of groove do you think, for the fatty side? Just a score with a knife to the meat or an actual groove?
But not trim it off completely?


----------



## smokeymondays (Jun 24, 2016)

I usually cut a sort of V shape into it so i still get 1/8"-1/4" of fat covering - it just levels it out without losing meat or fat completely


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 24, 2016)

Top advice, thanks chap!


----------

